# TiVo Premier + NetFlix = Reboot



## SpookDeJur (Feb 16, 2011)

When ever I loose connection to NetFlix my TiVo premier reboots. Does this happen to anyone else? It is Seriously Irritating.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

It has actually happened this past week 2 times on one of my Premiere boxes. Never encountered that issue on any of my Premiere boxes since I got them in October.


----------



## Ashley_TSR (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes the tivo will reboot if you loose your connection while using netflix. I can tell you if you want your tivo to reboot faster you'll need to unplug your network adapter or Cat5 cable. If your using a Wireless adapter and you notice your tivo losing connection a lot then you most likely need to place the adapter in a better place. Make sure it's not just sitting on top of the tivo and not in an entertainment center. It needs to not be any where close to electronics and needs to be out in the open.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Same problem occurs on Series 3/HD.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

Happens to me too. In fact, looking around on the message boards, it seems like it's been going on for several years. What really bugs me is that my internet connection is rock solid until I start up Netflix. As soon as Netflix crashes, my laptop takes a few minutes to get back online. So either the Netflix app is taking down my internet connection, or it's taking down my router. I'm trying to decide if I want to upgrade my router and see if that makes a difference....or just throw in the towel and pick up a Roku box.

BTW, my TiVo is wired into the router.

Also, from what I read, TiVo is supposed to releasing a patch soon for the S3 that allow Netflix to crash on it's own instead of taking down the entire TiVo when it loses it's internet connection.


----------



## indychris (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, the first time I read this thread I thought to myself _'Bummer. I'm glad I don't have that problem'_

Guess what? I have that problem. Just happened tonight. Watching an episode of 24. My video kind of skipped for a second then nothing. TV said there was no input signal, then a few seconds later my Premiere started rebooting.

What is wrong with this dang machine??

Guess I'm calling TiVo to see about a replacement on Monday. Maybe if they start losing money on these units they'll finally have incentive to begin fixing the underlying system.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Before seeing about a replacement, you should wait a little while to see if TiVo releases a software fix. Any replacement you get now is going to have the same software with the same glitch.
TiVo has released a patch for the S3/TivoHD platform, so I would hope that the Premiere is not far behind.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8384666#post8384666


----------



## indychris (Jan 15, 2011)

steve614 said:


> Before seeing about a replacement, you should wait a little while to see if TiVo releases a software fix. Any replacement you get now is going to have the same software with the same glitch.
> TiVo has released a patch for the S3/TivoHD platform, so I would hope that the Premiere is not far behind.
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8384666#post8384666


Probably a good idea. I'm just getting a bit impatient I guess.


----------



## wtndwv (Dec 6, 2007)

Ashley_TSR said:


> Yes the tivo will reboot if you loose your connection while using netflix. I can tell you if you want your tivo to reboot faster you'll need to unplug your network adapter or Cat5 cable. If your using a Wireless adapter and you notice your tivo losing connection a lot then you most likely need to place the adapter in a better place. Make sure it's not just sitting on top of the tivo and not in an entertainment center. It needs to not be any where close to electronics and needs to be out in the open.


The idea of having a wireless adapter that can't be near electronics is ridiculous. I've been using tivo for approx. 5 years and replaced our series 2 this past december, and the lack of quality in both hardware and software in the tivo premiere is really shocking. My wife and I have gone from evangelists for tivo to advising everyone we know to avoid their products.


----------



## mcbell30 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've had the Tivo Premier for around 3 months now. I've given up on using Netflix on my box, since it likes to reboot so much. What really steams me is that the Tivo branded wireless N device was so expensive in the first place. Tivo's response? Why don't you connect it directly to the network. (buzzer sound) - wrong answer. I hope the fix comes soon, because, otherwise, I'm paying too much per month for no additional services.


----------



## wulleymammoth (Jan 7, 2011)

As some of you have posted, a replacement Tivo Premiere is not the answer. I've gone through the "replacement hokey pokey", which also involved having to have my cable company make another trip to my house, to "re-pair" my Mcard, with my new Tivo's hardware ID. Also note that Tivo WILL NOT send you a replacement Tivo, in advance of them receiving your old one, without charging you "refundable-retainer fee", for the one that they are sending you. So, if you're not willing to let them charge your credit card, for the replacement Tivo, up front, they will NOT send you a new one, in advance of receiving your old one. So, that adds even more time, to the whole ordeal, without it being a viable solution, to begin with; and they KNOW IT!

Along with the last firmware update, which a Tivo tech told me was going to address the Netflix-reboot issue...which it has not, has been a frustrating experience. It boils down to lousy programming, with regards to the Tivo's Netflix app, that it cannot simply "trap the loss of connectivity", and at the very worst, bail out of the Netflix app, without causing the Tivo to reboot. My Playstation 3 does this, without any problem, when it loses connectivity with Netflix, and other streaming apps. As other posters have mentioned, this issue has been going on for years, so it must involve "rocket science of some kind", at this point (not buying that either)...for whatever reason...

Save yourself the added hassle of sending back your rebooting Tivo, and just work on minimizing the "loss of connectivity issue", on your network. We apparently, have to work harder than they do, to solve their problem


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

wulleymammoth said:


> Save yourself the added hassle of sending back your rebooting Tivo, and just work on minimizing the "loss of connectivity issue", on your network. We apparently, have to work harder than they do, to solve their problem


I firmly believe my network isn't the issue though. Don't get me wrong, I do think the TiVo reboots when the network goes down, but I think the TiVo (or the netflix app) is causing the problem. 
In the 6 years I've been in my house, my roadrunner has been down 2 or 3 times, normally it's backup within 45 minutes. My network has had a few hiccups, most of them resolved themselves, a few required power cycling the network gear. Again, in all the time I've been in my house, this has happened only a handful of times. All of a sudden, in the past two weeks, since I've been using Netflix instant, my internet has become very unstable. Going down for 2 to 3 minutes at a time, multiple times per day and _only_ when I'm streaming Netflix to my Premiere. Yes, I'm sure the TiVo only reboots when it loses connectivity while streaming Netflix, but I also thinking that streaming Netflix to the TiVo is causing my Network to do down.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Is your network wireless? I could see a situation where a neighbor has just added an open wireless network and your Tivo gets 'confused' as to which network its supposed to connect to.
Obviously, it is best to hard wire the Tivos when possible.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Is your network wireless? I could see a situation where a neighbor has just added an open wireless network and your Tivo gets 'confused' as to which network its supposed to connect to.
> Obviously, it is best to hard wire the Tivos when possible.


I'm not sure if that's directed at me or not, but mine is wired.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Er, yes your post prompted my response.
I suppose my guess is shot to sh*t...

ETA: The forum now censors $ h ! t without the spaces.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thought I'd dodged the reboot problem, til this morning. I went to Netflix and before my instant queue came up the machine rebooted and let out a nasty groan. It reminded me of something falling into the garbage disposal or something getting caught in the mower blade. I wondered if it would come back on at all. It came back up and I was able to get into Netflix after a couple of glitches. Netflix has never worked perfectly before, but this was a new one. I've had my premiere for eleven months. It is wired in and using OTA.


----------



## FlipperJ (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with the Netflix reboot grinder problem. I think that noise is a fan - if it's the hard drive it won't be working much longer!

We have two TiVos and I waited to upgrade the HD. Fewer bells and whistles but for me it has been stable even running Netflix. The premiere would be outstanding if they could patch this and other stability problems - I love the new interface for it's basic functionality. If nothing else TiVo Premiere excels at helping you find a movie or show from many different sources so if someone in the house just has to see something you can usually deliver.

I'm hoping that a major service pack type update is coming. This is a crucial time for TiVo with so many Internet tv devices on the market. They have always been ahead of the curve. They need to stay ahead of the pack.

Anyone have any intel on the grinding reboot issue?


----------



## abigail99 (Apr 9, 2008)

OK, well that's a pain. It happened to me for the first time just now. And in the time it took me to open my laptop, search for this thread, remember my TivoCommunity login, and write this, it's STILL powering back up.

At least I've discovered that most of the time, switching to the SD menu and then back to the HD menu will clear the "No network connection" error. I wonder if I do that every time before I try to open Netflix, will that help insure me against the dreaded reboot?


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

I had problems with reboots resulting from lockups while streaming NetFlix content when I was using the TiVo wireless N adapter. I suspect it had to do with interference from several other neighbors with wi-fi. I switched to ethernet cable and haven't had a problem since. I didn't have the patience to try to improve the wireless performance, not even sure if I could.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I've experienced this twice with our Premiere XL in the last two weeks now. All of our TiVo's are "hard wired" with an Ethernet connection to our network (not a WiFi adapter) and our network is rock solid. 

Had to power cycle TiVo (pull the plug, wait ten seconds and plug it back in) the first time as TiVo became completely unresponsive to remote commands after it auto rebooted. The second time it would accept remote commands so I performed a menu restart. Not happy.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

FlipperJ said:


> Anyone have any intel on the grinding reboot issue?


The noise you're hearing during a reboot is the cooling fan running at full speed which is normal. Once TiVo finishes fully booting up the fan will return to it's normal/low speed setting (providing TiVo isn't overheating for some reason).


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Apparently this is fixed via a recent software update for the TiVoHD's and S3's.

So... when can we expect the same for the "Premiere" boxes?


----------



## Baracuda2 (Apr 18, 2009)

While I have seen the tivo reboot talked about here, my bigger issue is that when I stream netflix what I am watching will rebuffer itself throughout what I am watching. 
Granted, as of late this has been on 24min anime episodes. I recall it happening as much a couple months ago, which was the last time I watched a feature length movie over this. 
Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Baracuda2 said:


> While I have seen the tivo reboot talked about here, my bigger issue is that when I stream netflix what I am watching will rebuffer itself throughout what I am watching.
> Granted, as of late this has been on 24min anime episodes. I recall it happening as much a couple months ago, which was the last time I watched a feature length movie over this.
> Anyone else seeing this problem?


I did an "Ax Men" marathon, watching about 7 hours of episodes last night, and a couple more hours this morning to end off season 3. No buffering, no reboots.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Baracuda2 said:


> While I have seen the tivo reboot talked about here, my bigger issue is that when I stream netflix what I am watching will rebuffer itself throughout what I am watching.
> Granted, as of late this has been on 24min anime episodes. I recall it happening as much a couple months ago, which was the last time I watched a feature length movie over this.
> Anyone else seeing this problem?


We watched a Netflix movie from our instant queue the other night and during the initial startup it showed all of the bars/HD quality. The movie was almost perfect...no buffering. Last night we tried watching another movie. Initially it showed all of the bars, HD quality then it quickly dropped. Once the movie started it was clear that the PQ wasn't going to be acceptable.

I switched over to our Apple TV2 and watched the same movie...PQ was perfect however about half way through it stopped to re-buffer and from then on it was pretty painful, stopping several times before it ended.

As mentioned our home network is rock solid, 25/25 all Ethernet "hardwired", no WiFi. I've also changed the DNS from our provider (Frontier FiOS) to a couple of alternatives that measured faster and more reliable using Namebench. I don't experience this problem with Amazon VOD either.

I'm beginning to suspect there's something else afoot...either with our provider which may be throttling or with Netflix itself. (There are a lot of other forums discussing this same issue.)

I'm going to see how things go on our Wii and our Sammy blu-ray player next time. If they all exhibit the same problem it tells me that it's not TiVo.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

happened to me just now, and has happened before. It's ridiculous. My Tivo is WIRED via ethernet/coax. This should not happen either way.


----------



## sbofen (Oct 22, 2006)

This started happening to me since last friday. I stream with Roku, Wii and Tivo Premier. The only one hardwired is the Premier. My son will be watching a stream on the Wii or Roku and the internet will go down spiratically(?sp). Today, while the internet was up, I tried netflix on the Premier and it buffered and stalled. I clicked menu, and the whole thing locked, tried live tv button and it switched to blank screen. and then rebooted.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

I picked up a blu-ray player and new TV a week ago, both stream Netflix. What a world of difference. The TV has some odd problem where the video is fine but the audio is stuttered the entire time, but the DVD player works 100% flawlessly so I didn't really bother to try and figure out what was going on with the TV since it doesn't matter. Plus the DVD player can search Netflix (though I think I prefer the computer for that). Also the DVD player will have better audio and it also has Vudu if I get around to trying that out.

It's really nice being able to watch a movie without having to worry about losing any recordings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why are people losing their internet connection? Whether I'm on a wireless connection or wired. On FiOS or Verizon DSL, my network/INternet connection is always rock solid.

Of course this is still something that needs to be fixed. The TiVo should not reboot when in Netflix and the connection goes down. But why are people constantly having their connection go down? I would not want to use a network or internet connection for any device that will do that.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Of course this is still something that needs to be fixed. The TiVo should not reboot when in Netflix and the connection goes down. But why are people constantly having their connection go down? I would not want to use a network or internet connection for any device that will do that.


As I've mentioned on this board, when the (wired) TiVo would reboot during Netflix, I noticed my (wireless) laptop would lose it's connection as well. This was happening several times a week. Up until I started streaming Netflix, my connection was rock solid, never lost connectivity for more then a few seconds and even that was only a few times a year.
I never bothered to troubleshoot it, but I started wondering if maybe it was the router having problems. After I upgraded my router, when the TiVo would reboot, the laptop would stay online.
Eitherway, while I'm sure the TiVo losing connectivity was causing it to reboot, I think the TiVo (or the netflix app) was causing the internet connection to go down.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Joey P said:


> I think the TiVo (or the netflix app) *was causing the internet connection to go down.*


A ha! The plot thickens!


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

Fofer said:


> A ha! The plot thickens!


Just a theory (a good one too, I think), but as I have other devices that can stream netflix without taking down the network and rebooting the TiVo, honestly, I don't really care anymore. At least not enough to troubleshoot it on my own. If they put out a patch that lets it work flawlessly, I'd certainly go back. I honestly don't care about searching on the streaming device as my laptop is right next to me, but I'd prefer to stream on the TiVo since that means I don't have to turn on the DVD player, fire up the Netflix app, switch over to the the DVD input on the receiver etc...

Also, if someone wanted to test this, they could try plugging the TiVo directly into the modem, when the TiVo crashed, immediately plug in a computer and see how long it takes for the internet to come back up. The thing that puts doubt in my mind is that when I got a new router, when the TiVo would reboot, the rest of my network would stay up and running. It could be that the old router was what was crashing (as opposed to the internet) or it could just be that the 'internet' was going down and the new router recovers faster.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Joey P said:


> Just a theory (a good one too, I think), but as I have other devices that can stream netflix without taking down the network and rebooting the TiVo, honestly, I don't really care anymore. At least not enough to troubleshoot it on my own. If they put out a patch that lets it work flawlessly, I'd certainly go back. I honestly don't care about searching on the streaming device as my laptop is right next to me, but I'd prefer to stream on the TiVo since that means I don't have to turn on the DVD player, fire up the Netflix app, switch over to the the DVD input on the receiver etc...


My sentiments exactly. I switched to watching Netflix on our Apple TV2. Quality is always the best and buffering almost non-existent. I've no idea why TiVo struggles with Netflix, but there are obviously issues...at least for some, including me.

I'd really like to use TiVo for everything...but for now...


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

richsadams said:


> My sentiments exactly. I switched to watching Netflix on our Apple TV2. Quality is always the best and buffering almost non-existent. I've no idea why TiVo struggles with Netflix, but there are obviously issues...at least for some, including me.
> 
> I'd really like to use TiVo for everything...but for now...


I just bought an ATV2 and jailbroke it. It's a magic hockey puck


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

b_scott said:


> I just bought an ATV2 and jailbroke it. It's a magic hockey puck


I jailbroke ours a little while back but I had to restore it with the latest upgrade. Might give it another go when I find time...although I never had time to do all of the fun stuff you can do after JB. I guess I just wanted to try it to see if it would work...it did.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

haha yeah  I'm setting up a file server NAS and backing up all my movies to it to use as a jukebox with XBMC


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

b_scott said:


> haha yeah  I'm setting up a file server NAS and backing up all my movies to it to use as a jukebox with XBMC


Pretty much as far as I got with a D-Link 2TB NAS. Worked fine!


----------



## vicjaw (May 29, 2006)

Ironically enough my TiVo Premiere just started rebooting after Netflix fails to stream within the past two days. My TiVo is just over a month old and it is a bit of a letdown to be experiencing this.

I can successfully reproduce the issue every time now and have confirmed that th eTiVo is the only networked device that is being affected. In other words, my Internet connection and the switch my TiVo is connected to are not disconnecting for any length of time. I tested this by streaming Netflix to various devices within my house simultaneously and only the TiVo was affected.

Hope to see a resolution soon.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

vicjaw said:


> Ironically enough my TiVo Premiere just started rebooting after Netflix fails to stream within the past two days. My TiVo is just over a month old and it is a bit of a letdown to be experiencing this.
> 
> I can successfully reproduce the issue every time now and have confirmed that th eTiVo is the only networked device that is being affected. In other words, my Internet connection and the switch my TiVo is connected to are not disconnecting for any length of time. I tested this by streaming Netflix to various devices within my house simultaneously and only the TiVo was affected.
> 
> Hope to see a resolution soon.


That's not normal. I can think of a couple of reasons for what you're experiencing and they all have to do with your TiVo, not Netflix, etc.

Since your TiVo is new you need to contact TiVo Support:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1279/session/L3NpZC9obWt2Sjhzaw==

They will walk you through a standard set of troubleshooting steps. Ultimately it's likely your TiVo will have to be replaced. Unfortunate but it happens and that's what warranties are for.

Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## got2golf (Oct 21, 2007)

My system is solid when watching recorded TV. However the last few days it has been crashing while watching Netflix. I have no answer and no ideas. It just sucks.


The last time I had issues was last night. I was done watching a Netflix movie. Was exiting by backing out (left arrow). When I returned to the main tivo menu the background was gone! Black only! I went into choose menu type, set it to HD and got the little dancing tivo (whatever that is about) and everything seemed fine. I think the Netflix app writes over memory somewhere. Depending on what it hits, you get strange behavior or a reboot.


----------



## bigislandbum (Sep 24, 2010)

I too have been experiencing problems with Netflix on my Tivo Premier, starting today. I keep getting "error connecting to Netflix" when it's trying to load my instant queue. If it makes it that far, I have gotten the error when trying to stream a show, then crashed and rebooted. The next time it got as far as streaming the show but then crashed and rebooted. My network is working fine and Netflix is streaming fine on my computer and DVD player just not on the Tivo. As a test, I streamed some YouTube vidoes on the Tivo and those worked just fine. Was there a software update that screwed up the Netflix app even worse?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I too am having serious lock ups / reboots with my netflix on my Premiere, it has NEVER had these issues until a few weeks back, Tivo hasnt sent out any updates in like FOREVER so what gives? Should I call Tivo? Get a replacement?


----------



## velouria00 (May 5, 2011)

I believe that this is mostly a problem with Netflix. For the past week or so I've seen people complaining about getting the "Netflix encountered an internal error" or "Error connecting to netflix" on both Tivos and Roku streaming boxes. Since Tivos seem prone to rebooting if the connection to Netflix drops, the problem is a lot more annoying to us premiere owners.

I myself got the error trying to stream on Saturday and my premiere rebooted. One thing that people have noticed on the Roku forums is that it seems more likely to happen when trying to stream an episode of a TV series since Netflix changed to listing all episodes under one heading. I was attempting to watch an episode of The Dead Zone when it happened to me.

Either way, I've been reading enough complaints about this in the past week or two that I doubt all our Tivos/Roku boxes have decided to spontaneously break. Netflix is obviously having an issue that it needs to work out, and since different devices use different streams other devices may work perfectly.


----------



## indychris (Jan 15, 2011)

velouria00 said:


> I believe that this is mostly a problem with Netflix. For the past week or so I've seen people complaining about getting the "Netflix encountered an internal error" or "Error connecting to netflix" on both Tivos and Roku streaming boxes. Since Tivos seem prone to rebooting if the connection to Netflix drops, the problem is a lot more annoying to us premiere owners.
> 
> I myself got the error trying to stream on Saturday and my premiere rebooted. One thing that people have noticed on the Roku forums is that it seems more likely to happen when trying to stream an episode of a TV series since Netflix changed to listing all episodes under one heading. I was attempting to watch an episode of The Dead Zone when it happened to me.
> 
> Either way, I've been reading enough complaints about this in the past week or two that I doubt all our Tivos/Roku boxes have decided to spontaneously break. Netflix is obviously having an issue that it needs to work out, and since different devices use different streams other devices may work perfectly.


Maybe it's a problem with the way Netflix is delivered via a third party box? I've been using my Mac Mini all week with my in-laws visiting. Watching all kinds of old 60's and 70's stuff without a single hiccup.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

just got my first "Error" on Netflix with the Premier. I had just been watching Arrested Development and went for the next episode and immediately got this error message. hit Select to continue, so I did - then unending "Please Wait"

had to reboot.


----------



## upatoi15 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Premiere also froze tonight after trying to start netflix and rebooted. Is there a fix for this? This seems like a major bug.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, you can add me to the list of those experiencing the same problem. I was just streaming Netflix and the TiVo suddenly rebooted. Not only that, but when it completed the reboot, I am only able to access "My Shows" and "Watch Live TV" in TiVo Central. When clicking on the other selections, nothing happens. Am starting to rethink this whole TiVo thing...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Did your internet go out by any chance? Yes, of course that will interrupt Netflix. But the Premiere, on HDUI, is also known to wig out when any internet problems arise. It's just dumb how they designed those HD menus to be so dependent on an active internet connection.

I stick with the SDUI because of that (and because it's way faster.) I also avoid the Netflix app on TiVo and use AppleTV or Roku or my Blu-Ray instead. TiVo's, quite simply, is the worst of the bunch.

I agree, these are ridiculous bugs. Just passing along what I've done to deal with it...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Did your internet go out by any chance? Yes, of course that will interrupt Netflix. But the Premiere, on HDUI, is also known to wig out when any internet problems arise. It's just dumb how they designed those HD menus to be so dependent on an active internet connection.
> 
> I stick with the SDUI because of that (and because it's way faster.) I also avoid the Netflix app on TiVo and use AppleTV or Roku or my Blu-Ray instead. TiVo's, quite simply, is the worst of the bunch.
> 
> I agree, these are ridiculous bugs. Just passing along what I've done to deal with it...


+1 and the same here on all counts. :up:


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

b_scott said:


> just got my first "Error" on Netflix with the Premier. I had just been watching Arrested Development and went for the next episode and immediately got this error message. hit Select to continue, so I did - then unending "Please Wait"
> 
> had to reboot.


Did you try the Live TV button?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Fofer said:


> Did your internet go out by any chance? Yes, of course that will interrupt Netflix. But the Premiere, on HDUI, is also known to wig out when any internet problems arise. It's just dumb how they designed those HD menus to be so dependent on an active internet connection.
> 
> I stick with the SDUI because of that (and because it's way faster.) I also avoid the Netflix app on TiVo and use AppleTV or Roku or my Blu-Ray instead. TiVo's, quite simply, is the worst of the bunch.
> 
> I agree, these are ridiculous bugs. Just passing along what I've done to deal with it...


I can't know for sure whether or not my internet went out but I do know, it's been close to two years since I suffered any kind of internet outage. And that was severe enough to warrant a visit from a TWC Road Runner tech. So, I'd say it's highly unlikely an internet outage caused TiVo to have to reboot.

Point taken on using a device other than TiVo to stream Netflix. Guess I'll use Google TV for my Netflix viewing needs.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Well, I'm not talking about a severe outage&#8230; all it takes is a momentary hiccup, and TiVo's HD UI (and Netflix) seriously wig out. That's all I'm saying. It's one of the reasons why everyone is really disappointed in TiVo for implementing their (incomplete) HD UI that way. It was a dumb decision on their part.

I stick with the SD UI. And use the iPad app a lot to navigate/control it.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Fofer said:


> Well, I'm not talking about a severe outage all it takes is a momentary hiccup, and TiVo's HD UI (and Netflix) seriously wig out. That's all I'm saying. It's one of the reasons why everyone is really disappointed in TiVo for implementing their (incomplete) HD UI that way. It was a dumb decision on their part.
> 
> I stick with the SD UI. And use the iPad app a lot to navigate/control it.


Got it. Sorry for misunderstanding your question. I suppose a momentary hiccup in internet reception is always possible. Does it matter that I am using the SD UI and not HD UI? Anyway, thanks to your suggestion to use a receiver other than TiVo for Netflix, I should be OK.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

FWIW, out of the multiple CE devices we have that offer Netflix, I've found our Apple TV2 does the best job when it comes to stability and video quality.

*EDIT*: I should say "_did_"...we were one of the hundreds of thousands that canceled Netflix streaming after they doubled the subscription rate.


----------

